# Zurn PEX and Zurn QuickClamp System



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm thinking of switching to this system. Anyone use it? It uses a Stainless Steel Clamp(different than the Oetiker) and requires a special tool.

http://www.zurn.com/Pages/ProductDetails.aspx?NodeKey=376186

http://www.zurn.com/Pages/ProductDetails.aspx?NodeKey=376703

I've used Uponor before and still do, and I'm familar with it. Not wanting to talk about it. I'm asking about the Zurn QuickClamp System and wanting others opinions on it if they have used it. Zurn has a 25 year warranty on the system. I've always run Wirsbo pipe and usually used crimp fittings with it as it is way more versatile in the field than the expansion system Uponor uses(again, I don't want to talk about Uponor). I'm just want to install a complete system that way I'm not out of warranty with manufacturer.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I used those stainless steel cinch clamps on PEX in the late 1990's. Every so often we'd have a clamp that would tear. I'd just remove it and re-clamp with a new one. I don't know if the system I used is still the same one you're speaking about or not. 

Manufacturers change water piping systems too often for me to care.....which brings me to my gripe: Like trained chimps, the plumbing contractor has to keep purchasing newer and newer tools to keep up with the latest water piping fittings that some greedy ass-clowns come up with. What's next? I'm sure somewhere, someone is busy trying to re-invent the wheel with regard to a newer and better water piping system....:furious:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I think it be a pretty good connection so far. Not sure how long they have been around. There totally different from the SS Oetiker clamps.


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Will said:


> I think it be a pretty good connection so far. Not sure how long they have been around. There totally different from the SS Oetiker clamps.


 pex to tub spout??

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Shower


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I was just testing out the new tool....


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Gotcha..... Sorry

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

I used those at one time and had good luck with them...easier to crimp than the standard Zurn rings. We switched to Viega about 8 years ago simply because of the longer warranty...I've gotten to where I'm kinda partial to Viega now. I've got manual crimp tools and a cordless set that I've had great luck with over the years. And the Viega cordless Pro-Press tool is the nuts!...It's almost cheating!:thumbup:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I know a lot of folks that got bitten by Zurn about 13 years ago and that was not pretty..... with the brass fittings breaking down... perhaps they are using plastic fittings now?? 

Look into what they did back then and consider what will happen if they make another huge mistake... I thought that they filed bankruptsy in the US and move up into canada...(something like that)

Aquapex also used those Ss clamps for a while and had problems with them....and recalled them....

I am just saying...screw me once shame on you ...screw me twice smame on me.....


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Master Mark said:


> I know a lot of folks that got bitten by Zurn about 13 years ago and that was not pretty..... with the brass fittings breaking down... perhaps they are using plastic fittings now??
> 
> Look into what they did back then and consider what will happen if they make another huge mistake... I thought that they filed bankruptsy in the US and move up into canada...(something like that)
> 
> ...



I heard about there issues with yellow brass. I personaly think the new LF Brass is going to cause a similar issue in future, and not just Zurn, all manufacturers of LF Brass. It sucks and I have allready gone back behind the New Construction guys and repaired there LF crap.

Tell me more about this Wirsbo issue. I've heard about it, but can't find it anywhere on web.


Y'all are aware the Viega has had lawsuits too, only under the Vanguard name with PB. I don't care about lawsuit much because I know that the manufacturer is probably not to blame since a blood sucker lawyer got there hands dirty in the situation.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Will said:


> I heard about there issues with yellow brass. I personaly think the new LF Brass is going to cause a similar issue in future, and not just Zurn, all manufacturers of LF Brass. It sucks and I have allready gone back behind the New Construction guys and repaired there LF crap.
> 
> Tell me more about this Wirsbo issue. I've heard about it, but can't find it anywhere on web.
> 
> ...


 

There is not much to tell.... they tried to make their product easier with SS clamps back probably in 2005... and it turned out the clamps did not work well and they had a recall on a bunch of them...

they simply went back to the tried and true expanding system and never attempted to change anything since...


I think that their produ;ct is the best and has gotten much better with the new smaller expander battery type tools they have come up with like the milwaukee unit... 

i threw away my air gun and an old battery gun for the new milwaukee expander...it rocks


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Do you have a link to the Wirsbo SS clamp?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Will said:


> Do you have a link to the Wirsbo SS clamp?


no , I do not ... I only remember that their were a lot of jack-legs that were combineing wirsbo aquapex pipe with the ss clamps and then buying generic brass pex fittings down at lowes and rigging up plumbing systems that would not hold....

wirsbo pulled the plug on the whole thing I believe because of this issue and being in the middle of a few lawsuits that were not liable for....

they never did anything about the homes with the ss clamps in them with the ir plastic fittings.

 basically it was not their fault but they canned the whole line because of this jack legging issue


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

That makes since. People buying cheap fittings and cheap tools to make connections....I'm going to try out this Zurn system and see what I think. I like the plan jane copper crimp system because of the PB used with it that held up. And hoping the Zurn is an improvement in that method of connection. Here is a pic of some PB I cut out from 1991. Wasn't leaking, but I moved some pipes and redid the manifold...


----------



## huskyevert (Mar 9, 2012)

I've used the SS clamps you're showing. They're fine. Like was mentioned before, sometimes there's a bad one that splits when you crimp it, but you see when it happens.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Will said:


> I'm thinking of switching to this system. Anyone use it? It uses a Stainless Steel Clamp(different than the Oetiker) and requires a special tool.
> 
> http://www.zurn.com/Pages/ProductDetails.aspx?NodeKey=376186
> 
> ...


I hate that type of ring,but I like the zurn z-pex crimp ring system and use it everyday,plus what made me a believer in this type crimp ring is I worked for a big plbing co. And we did hotels and mulit story apts and we would get behind and they would send in helpers to run pex and some of the ways they ran it and had it in some of the dangdest binds you have ever seen and it is still there after 18yrs now,so that made believer out of me!!also I have seen some of the ss rings that you are inquiring about leak when ratcheted to tight,even seen the pex split from these type rings:yes:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

What is Zurn Z crimp?


----------



## Plumberdood1 (Apr 23, 2014)

I have been using the Zurn pex fittings and pipe for the last ten years. I had two issues with leaks on the plastic fittings, Zurn covered repairs under warranty.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Plumberdood1 said:


> I have been using the Zurn pex fittings and pipe for the last ten years. I had two issues with leaks on the plastic fittings, Zurn covered repairs under warranty.


what where the leaks on the plastic fittings that you had????bad fitting or what?????


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Will said:


> What is Zurn Z crimp?


its called zurn z-pex crimp rings,all it is is the black copper crimp rings that zurn first came out with,i really like them and its all i use,and according to redwood the zurn fitttings will fit into any brand pex pipe and you can crimp it.i do not like the ss ratchet type rings that you are inquiring about,seen to many leak for whatever reason.


----------



## Plumberdood1 (Apr 23, 2014)

Bad rings.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Will said:


> What is Zurn Z crimp?


hey will,changing the topix here,but arent you located where that muslim beheaded his coworker a few days ago????what going on out that way????


----------



## Ncplumber84 (Dec 30, 2014)

Plumberdood1 said:


> I have been using the Zurn pex fittings and pipe for the last ten years. I had two issues with leaks on the plastic fittings, Zurn covered repairs under warranty.


Why use plastic fittings won't it end up like the pb fittings breaking all the time?


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

We use the zurn quick clamp rings out here in Tucson. That and uponor are the two most popular methods used by everyone in the area. I have personally used zurn fitting with quick clamps on uponor grade-A pex without issues. All pex is sdr-9 so as long as you use quality components such as uponor expansion fittings or zurn products , it will be OK. I personally tend to use strictly expansion with my Milwaukee tool. I love it. Every time I press the trigger it reminds me of my childhood dream of the terradactyl pecking food into my mouth , such a humbling experience. So I use that instead of my zurn quick clamp wratcheting tool with l.e.d. light. Besides , mixing the two reduces uponors warranty from 50 years to 10 or something like that. But yah zurn had a class action lawsuit on them. It was their fittings, not the rings. But so did uponor have one aswell. When you produce a billion fittings , there will be problems in the line somewhere. But they have all made things right. I trust zurn no matter what. Uponor too. I love them both. They have learned. And made things right. I trust zurn very much so. Great company. They employ lots of motivated people with integrity. I trust that their team of product engineers and developers put their heart and soul to make a great trustworthy system of fittings and pipe


----------

